# Need Prime Rib help



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2007)

helping a friend with a cater on Saturday, gonna do at least one,
maybe 2  whole prime ribs.

Never done em, what should I do?  What cooking temps and
what internals?


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 10, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> helping a friend with a cater on Saturday, gonna do at least one,
> maybe 2  whole prime ribs.
> 
> Never done em, what should I do?  What cooking temps and
> what internals?


 I don't know, But want to make one also... I'll be checking this thread closely.. How much were they Captain?


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 10, 2007)

Cappy,

I do one every year at New Years, I buy mine from a small meat store, who cuts the bone away from the meat and then ties it back on, not necessary but anyway, then I slather it with worsty sauce and coat it pretty heavily with Montreal steak seasoning.

I usually will cook it on the WSM at high temp until an internal of 125 and then let rest for about 20 minutes for a nice medium rare.

What cooker are you doing it on or are you doing it in an oven?

OR, you could do it low and slow but your internal temp will still be the same depending on your preference of doneness..if thats a word.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2007)

hmm, I thought it was a slow roast piece of meat.  I'm gonna use
my big grill cause I'm also doing 4 or 5 beer can chickens.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's some mor einfo for you.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/ribroast4.html


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2007)

oh yeah, I forgot about that site, thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2007)

Jim, the reverse sear method is ideal for a rib roast.  Cook 275* until you get about 10-15 degrees of your desired finishing temp, then finish over direct heat until your desired temp.  NOTE: Rib roasts will gain close to 10+ degrees after you take it off the cooker or out of the oven, so plan accordingly.  

The best thing you can season it with it kosher salt, FRESH cracked pepper and minced garlic.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 10, 2007)

Never cook less than a 3 rib roast, (For anyone else reading this thread). A whole one should be 5 to 7 Ribs. Cap try to get the butcher to NOT French cut the rack, He should know what your talkin bout.

I have photos @ work I can send you a link to them tomorrow. I had to show the photo to the butcher down here


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 10, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ...The best thing you can season it with it kosher salt, FRESH cracked pepper and minced garlic.



Larry....with all due respect....

You have no clue about what you're talking about. 

Albeit a simple Rib is a thing of perfection upon itself, one must not forget the awesome epicness of a prime Rib ..... with something...a little, extra.

Ummm.... I wish I knew what that was.....  

Some one will probably let us know.

(the first one that says PigPowder will be reported). 


But Damn.... I made a PR w/ WRB and it was the best....SIMPLY THE BEST (ahhh Tina)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 10, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just cook it until it is 128, no more. Let it rest for 10(covered) minutes and then fight people off of it!

Unless your cooker of choice is over 400 degrees you won't have a problem with burning the outside(think oven in a roasting pan,.) You want a crust, hit it with high heat for a few minutes(like searing in a skillet) Don't need a crust, then just leave it on the pit at your chicken cooking temps and monitor the internal. It will still be better than anyone can get in a restraunt.

MAIN THING, don't go past 128 internal. And if some dweeb says "I want mine medium well" kill him, he/she don't belong!

Prime ribs aren't hard to do, they just cost out the azz and not a lot of people do them that often. All it is is a bunch of ribeyes stuck together. You wouldn't want a burnt ribeye would you??

Cook it however you want to, just make sure your thinking ribeye the whole time.

My 2 cents


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 10, 2007)

thanks guys, I feel pretty comfortable at this point.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2007)

Larrys right with the seasonings, salt, pepper, garlic and some onion powder. Roast the bad boy in an oven or your grill at 350*. Figure 20 minutes per pound and a 20 minute rest. Cook it until internal is 125*. While it's resting, cover it with a clean dish towel. We cook these things 3 or 4 times a year at the firehouse and I usually do one for Christmas. Doesn't take much in the brain dept. ( thats why I do them) to cook them. Keep it simple!


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a lot cheaper than I got mine for.. thanks...


----------



## Gary in VA (Dec 11, 2007)

what  I like to do... and have had great results...

season with Dizzy pig Raising the steaks... or a combo of some type of cajun seasoning and Montreal steak rub...

cut small slits in the roast about 2 inches apart both sides and insert garlic clove slivers... 

roast in the smoker at 275-300 til the internal temp hits 125

I serve this several times during the holiday seasons and everyone loves it..

oh.. and by the way... a little off topic.. but if you are doing a whole pork loin.. you should use Wolfe rub original.. really good stuff...


----------



## dledmo (Dec 16, 2007)

I did one salt crusted.  For Christmas for about 15 people, on a gasser, which I had never used, in North Dakota, and it was awesome.  I did the garlic slivers and then set the roast fat side up in a disposable aluminum roasting pan, seasoned with fresh ground pepper and poured enough salt to cover the prime rib.  On the grill indirect, outside, in North Dakota, in December.  Did I mention it was cold, like a high of 10 degrees?  No wind, so not too bad.  Anyways, the moisture from the prime rib causes the salt to form a crust which then seals in the rest of the moisture.  Also for a cool display I brought the prime rib in and used a hammer and knife to crack the salt crust, which peeled easily away into mostly two large pieces.  I got the idea from a Bobby Flay show when he mentioned that was how he learned to cook prime rib at a restaurant early in his career.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 16, 2007)

came out great, pics coming later in the catering section...thanks for all the help


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> came out great, pics coming later in the catering section...thanks for all the help



Don't forget to explain how you cooked it!


----------

